# Not wanting to get into the car



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Have you tried tossing a treat into the vehicle, or getting her to chase a toy and tossing that into the car? I've never had a golden that didn't want to go for an R-I-D-E. We have trouble getting them OUT of the car...except for Alex, he used to be afraid of cars when we got him but now he's as bad as the others.

Is the vehicle on or off when you're trying to coax her into it?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have had dogs that found it awkward getting in through a regular car door..they would hop right in the back of the truck or through a van door.. had nothing to do with not liking to ride or be in the car.. they would do it, but there was always a hesitation.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you tried to get Brandy to jump up onto the floor first... then the seat...We had this problem with Maggie ...same thing as Brandy.. our trainer put her on her leash and opend the door( I have a expedtion) and he got real close and told her to climb and in the process he guided her up onto the floor , then to the seat.... And getting out she goes to the floor and sits till i free her up....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have the same problem. Lucky now weighs 69 lbs. Carrying him is a sight to see and last time I was tired and stressed and just plain couldn't do it.

He does not enjoy car rides like my past dogs did. Always looks like he's hanging on for dear life.

My experience with Lucky is that he plain balks like a mule, feet firmly cemented when he realizes he's getting into the car. Now once the errand is done...he knows he's going home and he does get in. So his issue is fear (am I going to the vet? am I going to the kennel? ) Unfortunately, I dont' take him to the park enough for him to contemplate that. I need to do that more.

Today FOR THE FIRST TIME I coaxed him in without me picking him up...and that was because I was putting him in the backseat with the kids. In the past I wanted him up with me. But apparently he'd much rather be with the kids.

AND for the first time I coaxed him into the vets front office. In the past I would scream at my kids to open the door as I struggled through with him in my arms.

But then...I couldn't get him into the examination room. Sooooo embarrassing. I had 20 people giggling and snickering as he planted his butt down and braced himself with his legs. I couldn't even get him to slide across a hard floor. The vet kept telling me "he'll slide, don't worry he'll slide". BUT HE WASN'T SLIDING. I finally pulled a gagging dog where he needed to go. That didn't look good.

I haven't tried treats. Not sure if that would be a kicker to motivate him.

Back to Brandy (sorry about my rant)...it sounds like she enjoys the car ride and personally I think that is a very positive thing in helping you figure this out. Get past that little hump and it may be a thing of the past.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson has taken to car rides very well. But way back when we first got him, we had to bribe him with treats... Now he loves it and wants to go every time we go out the front door....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Last night, I tried throwing treats into the car. She just stared at me and backed away. I've tried the car floor instead of the seat -- nothing different. 

This is a dog who minutes earlier had been running around the agility course and doing jumps! 

When she decides she wants into my husband's truck, she jumps from ground to the MIDDLE of the back seat in one smooth glide. She also jumps on and off of our very high bed effortlessly.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Last night, I tried throwing treats into the car. She just stared at me and backed away. I've tried the car floor instead of the seat -- nothing different.
> 
> This is a dog who minutes earlier had been running around the agility course and doing jumps!
> 
> When she decides she wants into my husband's truck, she jumps from ground to the MIDDLE of the back seat in one smooth glide. She also jumps on and off of our very high bed effortlessly.


Wow. Sounds like she's got a phobia regarding cars. Brandy sounds like quite the athlete.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Last night, I tried throwing treats into the car. She just stared at me and backed away. I've tried the car floor instead of the seat -- nothing different.
> 
> This is a dog who minutes earlier had been running around the agility course and doing jumps!
> 
> When she decides she wants into my husband's truck, she jumps from ground to the MIDDLE of the back seat in one smooth glide. She also jumps on and off of our very high bed effortlessly.


I don't think it has anything to do with athletic ability.. as I said before, the dog i had that was hesitant, was a very athletic dog.. I always thought it had to do with the fact that there are a lot of things to hit on the way in.. 
maybe get her a ramp???


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We blew $100 on a ramp, and she still fought us every step of the way. In fact, we figured it was dangerous because she was bucking like a bronco and we were afraid she'd fall awkwardly and get hurt. So we returned it.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

People actually have trouble getting their dogs into cars? I have trouble keeping Lucy OUT of cars! Whenever she sees an open car door, she jumps in, no matter whos car it is. 
Our neighbors were having a garage sale on a rainy day, and when a van parked halfway onto our front lawn, our muddy dog jumped right in when the lady opened her door to get out.... thats what they get for parking on our lawn!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto has never had a problem getting into my dad's van. If he just thinks that he is coming with us, he will just go straight for it. Once on a walk, we passed a guy with a minivan and he had the side door open cuz he was putting stuff in it. Otto saw it and thought the door was open for him. 
Our problem is the bus. When Otto was younger, I got him to get on and off the bus without any problems. Then winter came and we didn't go to the dog park. Now he doesn't remember and refuses to get on a bus. Now I have to make sure that if we are going somewhere it is either within walking distance or my father is available to drive us.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jenna and Charlie both jump right in with no problems. Brandy watches them and I think she'd shrug her shoulders if she could. 

It's funny watching the dogs jumping into other people's cars!! That almost happened when we our white truck was parked next to another white truck at the vet clinic. Jenna started to jump right in when the other driver opened the door for his dog. Luckily, the other dog was too stunned to react!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow... they let dogs on the bus????? Not here........


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Wow... they let dogs on the bus????? Not here........


It can't be during any of the rush hours unless it is a guide dog. Sometimes I wish I could get him the harness and tell people he is a guide dog in training or something. Then I could take him everywhere.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Lucky's Mom, you said about him riding in the front with you. I use to let my dogs--if I only had one with me--ride in the front until I read an article that an inflated air bag can kill the dog as it would kill a small child. I had never, ever thought of that. That scared me as like when we had only the irish Setter, he always rode in the front seat. 

Another thing is down here it is "fad" to have a dog, especially a lab or golden, in the back of a pick-up. I never gave it a thought until one day as i was leaving my vet's a guy pulled up with his Gordon Setter, first one I had ever seen in person, and we got to talking. That dog had ridden in the back of that pickup for like 8-9 years and one day it jumped out of the moving truck--the guy said he had just taken off from stop sign and was only doing no more than 10 MPH if that-- and broke his shoulder and leg, plus many scrapes. He was pretty crippled up. and had to get injections for pain all the time. I came home and was telling older son about. A year or so later he got his first golden pup and that pup was no allowed to ride in the back no matter what. One time Ron's truck was in shop and he was going duck hunting with buddy and the buddy told him Scooter had to ride in the back of the pick up. Ron told no, thanks, and I ended up going with Ron & Scooter and we used my car.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I get pretty furious when I see dogs riding in the back of pick-ups. It's so much safer to put them in a kennel and tie it down in the back. 

If they are free in the back, they can jump out or be thrown out. Some people tie their dogs to something in the truck bed. A sudden stop or accident could cause the dog to break its neck. 

Sandra's right -- it's common in Texas and I think it should be outlawed. They outlawed allowing people in the back of pick-ups but not dogs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They made it a law in Corpus Christi that dogs are not allowed to ride in the back of trucks, but that doesn't do anything for the dogs in all these surrounding areas. About a year ago there was a letter to the editor of our paper about following a pick-up with a dog in the back. The dog was tied, BUT apparently on a long rope. The person said the pick-up had come around him doing about 65 or 70 and just as it got past him is when the dog jumped out. The rope was long enough the dog was "bounced and drug" on the freeway. As he put it, it was horrible site to see.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom only has to hear the rattle of my car keys and he's there, springing up and down like a kangaroo, only thing I have to do is lift his rear end in every time, he jumps out with no problem, maybe it's cause when he was a pup I lifted him in and out every time, wouldn't let him do it untill he was bigger and stronger. On saying all that, I take Tom in the car at every opportunity and always have, even if it's just down to the shop to get some mushy peas.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Davebeech: you wouldn't be able to get ME in the car to shop for mushy peas.:yuck:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Davebeech: you wouldn't be able to get ME in the car to shop for mushy peas.:yuck:


Ah..............................you'd love em !!!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am brainstorming here.. how about a platform.. one you just keep in the driveway..that is maybe 3/4 of the way up to the height she needs to get to... maybe if she got on the platform, she would then walk into the car..
then i think (sincaea she likes to ride), you gotta make her believe that the only way she gets to go is by getting in herself.. takes two people.. pur her on a lead.. up onto the platform..try and get her to load into the car..if she doesnt, take her down and let one person hold her in the driveway and the other person gets in the car and leaves.. right now, she knows if she holds out long enough, someone will lift her into the car..
im brainstorming here... never tried any of this..so take it for what it is worth.. good luck..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's a heckuva good idea! Hubby is a good carpenter. He could probably whip something up easily.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Wow... they let dogs on the bus????? Not here........


We're allowed to bring dogs on our buses...but they have to pay full fare.


----------

